# Hi every one.



## THEfishguts (Mar 5, 2009)

been comeing here because of the great classified adds fourm. just noticed the trapping board. wanted to stop in and say hey. :lol:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

:welcome:


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome Fishguts!

I don't know Fishguts personally but I have had the opportunity to read many of his posts over on the bucket of guts. He is a very knowledgeable trapper and will steer you in the right direction. It is a BIG plus to have him aboard.


----------



## THEfishguts (Mar 5, 2009)

well thank you ND, i wish i was closer id like to get a bunch of these snow goose deeks i see being sold. darn shipping is a killer though. i will keep my eyes open.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

It might be awhile before the snows make it up. There's still a lot of snow on the ground with some more on the way from what I hear.


----------



## sage (Nov 10, 2007)

He's a big pain in the bucket. :lol:

You might figure out who this is one day. 8)

No not yancy.


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

:welcome:


----------



## THEfishguts (Mar 5, 2009)

thanks sask, hummm sage, from idaho huh. bet i know ya!


----------



## sage (Nov 10, 2007)

Smart a$$ forgot I had the state listed.
Oh well, yepper you know me.  
Enjoy the site nice guys.


----------



## THEfishguts (Mar 5, 2009)

haha thought so, is yance here?


----------

